# Painting Goff Orks



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been painting Space marines for a while now, and I want to start painting the Orks I have from the AoBR set, and as a side project, slowly expand this force.

I've looked at the 6 Ork clans, and decided I want to paint them as Goffs. 

Can anyone help me with how to paint them please?

Thanks


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Goffs usually wear black clothing with black and white checks for decoration around the trim. You can also paint the odd leather jerkin or pair of trousers brown to break up the black.

If you want more identifications for different units you could then go into face paint or arm tattoos. I'm doing deathskulls in my project log and I've used looted enemy equipment painted in different colours to separate units from one another. Goffs don't always loot but some kind of heraldry could help when putting miniatures back in the foam.

Hope that is of any use.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks mate, I'll have a look at your project logs for ideas with tattoos and face paints etc

I'll start my own one soon, as I get some more ideas


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I didn't do any tattoos I'm afraid. If you can get your hands on Da Uvver book from Gorkamorka (an ork must I reckon) its got painting advice in there for units and vehicles plus other cool stuff.


----------

